# My GTR Replacement



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Having written off my 33 GTR I picked this up on Friday.....










mmmmm C-West body kit....


















mmmmm Racing Hart 18" polished rim alloys....










and the "piece de resistance"......










Before anybody says anything, NOBODY I know likes the wing (especially the Mrs.  ) and it may have to go - or get sprayed silver with black end caps and chrome struts......

Also not sure about the fake GTR badge, but only you experts will know  

Blitz induction
The obligatory large bore exhaust with power cat - makes unknown as yet - bl00dy loud without baffle :smokin: 
0.9 bar boost via HKS waste gate actuator (is this safe on standard GTT turbos?)
Lowered on ???? suspension (may still be standard)
255's rear, 235's front

Not quite a GTR (third of the cost tho) but love it to death! 

Anybody know this car? (from Ashford in Kent)


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Looks a very clean car 

Love the wheels & front number plate 

Spoiler & GTR badge 

Enjoy it:smokin: 

Dave


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I'm in Canterbury, think I may have seen it, was it owned by a Jap dude?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

too bad of the GTR....
looks nice but GTR badge is a huge no-no.

wing is okayish though...maybe if you want to go drifting?


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

skymania said:


> I'm in Canterbury, think I may have seen it, was it owned by a Jap dude?


Well the bloke I bought it off wasn't Japanese! Maybe the car has a twin  

Thanks for the comments guys - perhaps I should have done a poll on the wing hehehe


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Really like that c-west kit think i might get one for mine. spoiler is fine mate gives it that aggressive look much better than the standard one 
hope to have a look if your at the shows this year.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Things to change:

Spoiler - maybe a nice Carbon fibre one, that could be sprayed or left alone

GTR badge - looks cool to 17 year olds, but true car fans will look like this when they see it:  

Front spoiler - sorta alright. Not my cup of tea. Too long and looks like its part of the "plow Kings" brigade. However, this adds to its unique identity, so... 

Its you're car mate - everyone will tell you different stuff - you do what you want with it. Its yours at the end of the day and goodluck with it!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very clean - love the wheels too


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*Lovely!*

Listen honey....I love all Skylines and the great thing about them there isn't one that's the same. It would be boring if they were the same. Personally....it pushes my buttons! 

So its got a GTR badge and a TV ariel...you love....I love it!

Enjoy it!

Claire
:smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice, C West kit looks great, but lose the fake badge!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

The fake badge is going! I knew it had to anyway  Then it'll only have the GT badges on the front wings and will keep the ignorant chavs guessing  

Just can't make my mind up about the wing - might try it "clean" for a while (wifey won't let me spend on it - given the money I "wasted" on my 33). Somebody suggested I use it as an ironing board but maybe it is a TV aerial Claire  

At least I can see under the wing out of the rear window - unlike the 33 GTR wing which is just the right height to obscure following headlights, etc.

Thanks again for the comments - good and bad


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice car and nice colour ,looks very clean .Sugestion for the badge ,get one done that says R34, would look good .


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

personally i think you should lose the fake gtr badge.

and in my opinion the side skirts are nasty but its not my car. but other than that it looks great, got any inside shots ? oh 1 more thing the spoiler may be a bit ott.


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

0.9 bar on GTT turbo will be fine.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

I think its gorgeous, very convincing as a GTR i have to say, take the gtr badge off and it will add more to the mistery and tidy up the lines, it looks odd without the skyline improoted boot.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i like that alot, but i think you should lose the gtr badge and maybe try the car without the spoiler or a smaller one and then i think it will be perfect!


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

> Anybody know this car?


Don't know it but it parks (or used to) about 1/2 mile away from my house.

Looks nice in the flesh though, think the spoiler is ok too in the flesh.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

andy42uk said:


> 0.9 bar on GTT turbo will be fine.


Thanks Andy. I can hear the wastegate chuffing away doing it's job on full boost - so I've no worries about spiking above 0.9 bar. The power delivery isn't as constant as on my GTR - there's a drop off mid rev range before it kicks in again at about 5,500 - is that normal? I'm sure a few tweaks would soon put that right!



Haribo said:


> .....take the gtr badge off and it will add more to the mistery......


That's what I thought - thanks Haribo



jameswrx said:


> ......Looks nice in the flesh though, think the spoiler is ok too in the flesh.


Thanks James. Still can't make my mind up about spoiler. Gonna whip it off this weekend and see what it looks like. But might just spray it silver for a laugh (waste the cost of a couple of cans of paint just to see if it looks any better).

The car certainly gets stared at a lot more than my 33 GTR. My wife says it's the spoiler but I told her it's the kit and the rims! Plus R34's are like rocking horse sh1t around Preston.

She got so fed up of people staring at the car last weekend she started waving at anybody that gawped at it.

Thanks again for all the other comments peeps.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Front number plate location is a bit wrong and too big. Otherwise looks good......and what does the badge say on the back?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I kinda like it just how it is, Its got something about it that I like, But im not sure what, I think its the whole package, This should really be a head turner.

Tho I think I would keep the wing, but just lower it a bit to make it more sleek.

Mark.


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

i know the car. And the guy who had it before you. He works at Ashford Motorsport in Dover and lives in ashford.
Its a nice car, but get that GTR badge off!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Spent Saturday UN-pimping my ride - Dawg  

The GTR badge is gone. The wing is off - took all afternoon, two of the strut mounting bolts were rusted solid! The rear window tinting is off - couldn't see sh1t out of the back!

I'm spraying the wing silver and tarting up the struts and end plates just to see if it looks any better. The spoiler was a good height for an unobstructed view and can't be lowered unless I get new struts that fit the wing mounting.

To be honest, it looks naked without a spoiler. Clean lines? - yes, but so clean and flat it looks like a breakfast bar! Thinking of buying a couple of stools so I can sit at the boot and eat my ready brek  

I've got some grill mesh to fill up the gaping holes in the C-West front bumper - and protect my radiator from stray pigeons and stones. That's my bank holiday Monday project so I'd better get on with it :smokin: 

I'll get some pics on sometime.

Andy


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Well here it is un-pimped at the back (sorry about the pics - camera phone and a setting sun!):










The foil tape over the spoiler mounting holes is only temporary.










Then I spent today pimping it at the front.

Before (gaping holes):










After (Ripspeed aluminium diamond mesh from Chav corner in Halfrauds):


















My back is now killing me and I've ripped my hands and arms to shreds  

Back to work for a rest tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

really suits it without the wing! drive around with it for a while  see what you think, mine came with a big wing and i've never been sure about it so i took it off and i'm still not sure 2months later ! one things for sure you won't get as many heads turning around now - i should know, but thats a good thing, less coppers keeping an eye on you(with that front plate you need some luck) and less chavs seeing it and thinking about stealing it... my problem now is i can't find it in the carpark  it used to stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Wanda - I think 2 months down the line I'll still be making my mind up! The wing does give it a bit of "character" but is a bit obvious  I'm still going to try it silver - if I get around to drilling out 2 of the "welded in" mounting bolts from the support struts  

Somebody on Skyline Owners suggested a boot lip spoiler like this one:










.....just to take away the "breakfast bar" look  Anybody know where I can get one of these?

The number plate is the next thing to be replaced - you're right, I don't really want any attention from the boys in blue but I don't really like it anyway.

I don't have the car park problem since it still looks pretty unique in amongst the 3 million blue scooby STi's which inhabit my works car park :smokin: 

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

DO you think the mesh might look better in black? I'm not a big fan of silver mesh, but hat might be because my sister kept 16 guinea pigs when we were small and I used to have to clean them out.

Where abouts in Preston are you?


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Chaz - went for silver mesh because the C-West body kit has various bits of silver mesh in it and I wanted a match. I'm going to paint the mounting brackets matt black though - to make them look less obvious - and I've bought a nice chrome C-West logo to finish off the top grille.

I'm in Fulwood, top of Longsands Lane near the M6 Junction 31A roundabout. Whereabouts are you? I've only seen one R32 in Preston - a gunmetal one, that you?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

much nicer with the GTR badge and the daft wing off.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> much nicer with the GTR badge and the daft wing off.


hmmmm, how come the e-mail I got telling me about your post said "take the GTR badge off. get rid of the daft wing. put Nismo wing on it." - quick thread re-read and edit?  

What does a Nismo wing look like - got a picture?

The "daft" wing has been painted silver with black end plates (with Ebay special Nismo logos to go on). I've stripped the struts back to bare aluminium and the wing will be going back on (for a trial period!) after I've lacquered them. Anyway, tarting the wing up and re-fitting it has been far cheaper than buying a new one or sorting out the holes in the boot lid  

But the car gets stared at equally as much without the wing as it did with it :smokin: 

I've also put a C-West badge on the front grille (Ebay again!) and painted the grille mounting brackets matt black so they aren't as obvious.

Also bought a Nissan badge for the boot lid (from guess where - I love Ebay!) and I'm trying to find S K Y L I N E lettering for the rear bumper. Restoring the badging on the back is in order to do my bit to enhance the reputation of the Skyline marque, i.e. so the ignoramuses who drool with envy all over the car actually have some idea what it is  

Finally, I re-aligned the front bumper - which was badly fitted and not quite lining up with the bonnet lip line.

Oh, and I ended up having 3 days off work last week due to back spasms - I'm not used to all this manual labour  

More pics when I've finished re-pimping. Then I need to save up for a Power FC and a re-map to smooth out the power delivery :smokin:


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Yes - gun metal with blue roll cage.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

C_h_a_z said:


> Yes - gun metal with blue roll cage.


Didn't see the roll cage - the one I saw was driving down Blackpool Road towards Deepdale retail while I was waiting at the lights on Deepdale near North End - and it was weeks ago.

See you around  ,

Andy

p.s. There's another Chaz in Preston with a midnight 33 GTR


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

andy42uk said:


> 1.9 bar on GTT turbo will be fine.


:chuckle:


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*u sure??*

1.9 BAR??? ,You sure that will be ok on a standard gtt turbo???


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

for two seconds. :chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Car looks sweet. Nice wheels, very rare.

I'd have put all black mesh in though - as silver mesh highlights the large centre hole with no central intercooler.

Clear or smoked front indicators (& matching sides) might improve it further.

A GT-R 34 rear spoiler could be the answer, but originals are usually pricey - even used. It's possible to get FRP replicas which are more affordable though.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

@ Nakagusukumike - good thread resurrection, nearly 5 years haha

@ Miguel - car looks slightly different now, i.e.

Full Black Pearl Respray
Full JDL kit with BLACK mesh fitted
Tinted front indicators and side repeaters
Knight Racer vented wings
Knight Racer carbon vented bonnet
Racing Hart rims powder coated satin black
GTR rear wing
No badges!


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

really smart clean lookin 34 i dont mind the spoiler think the standard one would look better


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

andyneed4speed said:


> @ Nakagusukumike - good thread resurrection, nearly 5 years haha
> 
> @ Miguel - car looks slightly different now, i.e.
> 
> ...



Post some pics up to let us see the changes then mate.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

looks better mate


----------

